# kernel suggestions



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm looking for kernel suggestions. Both aosp and sense but currently on aosp cause the no spyware lol. So basically I would love some links and opinions...battery life is number one vs speed. Thanks.


----------



## theryanguy (Jul 29, 2011)

All of them.


----------



## mg386 (Jul 19, 2011)

Imo's latest lean for AOSP is working great for me.

Sent from my IMO CM7 Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

There isn't many actively maintained kernels for.aosp xoomsev had a baby and drod2169 got a Droid 3. I run drods .9 kangbang I packed any kernel style ccurrently. Ibprefer bfs personally on my phones.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Spyware....Might wanna do some more research on that...There isn't to much even on stock T-Bolt roms (No CIQ) and getting into custom Sense roms there's about the same chance of "spyware" as aosp roms.

But Imo and JDK both actively are deving kernels (Imo on Sense/AOSP and JDK on Sense) those are my recommendations btw.

And to think about it....There's a lot of kernels for the T-Bolt that are currently active, Kernels don't need nightlies or weeklies....


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

im a die hard imo fan


----------



## ssethv (Jun 13, 2011)

Imo all the way.... his lean kernel set to undervolted/no overclock and smartass setting is amazing on my battery life, NO lag at all.... I never understood why people Overclock anyway.


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

ssethv said:


> Imo all the way.... his lean kernel set to undervolted/no overclock and smartass setting is amazing on my battery life, NO lag at all.... I never understood why people Overclock anyway.


His kernels are not that lean and have a lot more cutting you can do to them. I've never had good luck with them in stock form.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

What.do you pull usually?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

nocoast said:


> What.do you pull usually?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I usually pull blondes lol


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

My opinion on kernels:

Try em all. Try all the settings. Find the settings that work for you. Afterall, its YOUR phone.

<troll> jdkernel jdkernel jdkernel </troll>

*me shoves troll back under the bed

But seriously, try them all. Your phone may have a prefrence.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Personally speaking, for AOSP, I was a huge DRod KangBang fan. But now, as it has been abandoned, I've jumped to the 1.1.0 of Xoomdev's Zoomkernel. My phone didn't really like jdkernel or imo's (no offense to either dev, I still think both of you do great work), but Zoom has satisfied me now that KangBang is EoL.

Having said that, jdk is right, not all phones are created equal, and I know many friends of mine for whom jdkernel and Imo's run lightyears better than Zoom did for them. So, try them all till you find one that works for you.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ziggys
Que the trolls


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Ziggy can't help if I'm on AOSP


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

Xooms new kernel is kickass. Make sure you get the 1.10 release. Smooth, good battery life. Prefer over imo.


----------



## shaggy5991 (Jul 11, 2011)

All phones are different my bolt hates imos but all others I've had only like his


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Mattes said:


> Ziggy can't help if I'm on AOSP


<troll> Technically he can, if you want broken wifi and bluetooth compatibility </trolll>


----------



## Nowerlater (Oct 10, 2011)

Jd kernel. I use to run imo's but found jd's actually run better on my phone.


----------



## TinierTim (Aug 23, 2011)

jolness said:


> Xooms new kernel is kickass. Make sure you get the 1.10 release. Smooth, good battery life. Prefer over imo.


NM... Found it.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

jolness said:


> Xooms new kernel is kickass. Make sure you get the 1.10 release. Smooth, good battery life. Prefer over imo.


+1


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

The combo in my sig has been so freaking awesome, really kinda sad that I am retiring it in 24 hrs...


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Why are you retiring whatever your combo is on 24 hours?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

It will be the 15th of course, and and he's probably planning on grabbing a new toy if my suspicions are right


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> It will be the 15th of course, and and he's probably planning on grabbing a new toy if my suspicions are right


Yes, I will be making upgrade as soo as I can get my paws on one them there GNexeses.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey I wanted to see the combo you were referring to but you've changes it since. Can you tell me what it was?


----------

